# welche tv karte?



## PasiStyle (30. November 2009)

hi leute 

ich hab gerade 50 euro bei seite genommen und vorgenommen eine tv karte zu kaufen!

nur kenn ich mich da nicht aus und brauch tipps welche tv karte gut ist 

voraussetzungen:
aufnehmen von filmen


und noch eine kleine frage wie kann man dann auf dem pc tv schauen brauch man einen tv anschluss oder eine kleine dvbt antenne oder was?

danke schon mal im voraus für euche tipps


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand tv karten die er empfehlen kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja und welchen Anschluss willst du benutzen?
Analog?
DVB-T?
DVB-C?
DVB-S?

Ohne Anschluss kein Bild, ist denke ich klar.


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

also wenn du mir erklärst kurz was DVB-T 
                                               DvB-C
                                               DVB-S 
                                                        die unterschiede sind dann kann ich es dir sagen


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Dezember 2009)

Digitales Fernsehn über:
Antenne
Kabel
Satellit
^^

Siehe auch: Digital Video Broadcasting ? Wikipedia


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

also Satellit schau ich tv


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

also die hab ich gefunden würde die gut sein 

Hardware ASUS MY Cinema-PS3-100 PCI (DVB-S/DVB-T) - hoh.de

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/...Hauppauge-NOVA-SE-2-PCI-DVB-S_i2701_17357.htm

dazu frage weil ich mich da nicht auskenn kann man mit dieser karte filme aufnehmen und so


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

die kann halt soweit ich das sehen kann gleich alle anschlüsse. aber kein hdtv.

aufnehmen kannst du eigentlich mit jeder karte.


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

und was ist mit der unteren 
des sind zwei verschiedene


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

die frage ist halt ist dir hdtv wichtig? viele sender gibt es ja nicht.
ansonsten sind die beide wohl ganz gut

wenn du sat fernsehen nutzen willst würd ich mir die technisat karten ansehen


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

ja sind nicht schlecht aber hdtv ist nicht soooo wichtig

ich hab vorhing diese gefunden 

Hardware Satelco EasyWatch (DVB-S) inkl. Fernbedienung - hoh.de

ich glauch ich werde mich f[r diese entscheiden wenn einer diese entscheidung noch absegnet

XD


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

sry..zu dem hersteller kann ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht kennt die ja wer.


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

die marke kenn ich auch nicht aber sie hat eine gute produktbeschreibung fernbedinung und so dabei und liegt im rahmen aber vlt. weis ja jemand was zum hersteller


----------



## rebel4life (5. Dezember 2009)

Tevii S470.


----------



## PasiStyle (5. Dezember 2009)

ist mir zu teuer muss im rahmen von 50 euro bleiben


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2009)

Ob HD TV Sinn macht hängt nicht zuletzt auch von deinem Bildschirm ab...

Viele Sender gibts noch nicht aber es werden sicher nicht weniger


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

Technisat SkyStar 2 DVB-S PC TV Karte inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik

zwar nur mit serieller fernbedienung..aber nachdem sie nur 30 euro kostet ist für 20 euro aufpreis locker noch ne mediacenterfernbedienung drin

ich hab die jetzt mal bestellt, wurde mir selbst im forum mal empfohlen.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Dezember 2009)

Dann schau dir die günstigste Tevii Karte an, kostet rund 30€ und kann halt kein HDTV, braucht man aber eigentlich auch nicht (Ci+ ist fürn Arsch).


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

ci+ gilt ja nur für die privaten..die öffentlichen benötigen das ja nicht


----------



## PasiStyle (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir die karte von feivel angeschaut 

aber da viele die karte in foren und shops bemängelt haben dachte ich mir ob vlt. doch noch einer einen vorschlag häbe also 50 euro sollte sie kosten kann jetzt auch ein bisschen drüber gehen aller höchstens 10 euro


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

die sollt bei mir ja bald kommen, wenn du etwas geduld hast, kann ich sie ja testen und dir sagen, wie sie tatsächlich so ist


----------



## PasiStyle (7. Dezember 2009)

jo des kann i machen 

dan scho mal thx im voraus   



und vlt. weis jemand anders noch ein paar tv karte die er empfehlen kann


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

ich werde berichten..sobald sie da ist.


----------



## feivel (8. Dezember 2009)

sry..wurde heute erst losgeschickt...aber ich dürft am freitag zum testen kommen.


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

tvkarte heute angekommen..entgegen der artikelbeschreibung nicht mit seriellem fernbedienungsdongle sondern mit schön kleinem usb dongle

software von website runtergeladen für 7 installiert. 
rechner neugestartet. tvkarte funktioniert. was möchtest du jetzt wissen.

ich bin soweit zufrieden.

..hab auch schon einen hdsender gefunden..läuft...bild sehr gut 

testsender einsfestival hd.

auf dem 42" gibt das ein schönes bild.
11


----------



## PasiStyle (9. Dezember 2009)

was hat sie alles so für funktionen also welche futures die diese karte sehr gut machen auch wenn es gewöhnliche sind alles was sie kann wenn mir das posten könntest wäre echt klasse


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

OK, ich zähl dir mal ein paar auf.

PVR - Videorecorder, Software (Download für Win7Kompatibilität)
HDTV (öffentliche, halt, kein ci+, mit einsfestivalhd getestet, super bild)
Kompatibilität zu gängiger Software
Fernbedienung mit USB-Empfänger dabei (inkl. Batterien)
3 Jahre Garantie bei Registrierung
EPG - Elektronische Programmzeitschrift
Teletext
Videobearbeitungssoftware (ungetestet)
Ausführliche Anleitung


----------



## PasiStyle (9. Dezember 2009)

ok hört sich für den preis nicht schlecht an 

was is deine meinung klare kaumpfempfehlung  oder eher nach etwas anderem schauen


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

klare kaufempfehlung
würd ich sagen.
preisleistungssieger von allem was ich bisher so gesehen hab


----------

